

Who is showing Charlie Hebdo's new cover? CNN, NYT, WP no, WSJ yes - pesenti
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/12/media/charlie-hebdo-magazine-publish/index.html

======
pesenti
"The chosen cartoon shows Mohammed holding up a sign that says "Je Suis
Charlie," the now-famous slogan that became a rallying cry after 12 people
were killed at the magazine's offices on January 7. The cover illustration
also includes the words "All is Forgiven" \-- a message that is open to
interpretation." A picture is worth a thousand words...

